# Pencak Silat Glossary



## Carol (Oct 25, 2006)

I did some googling of DTS Kali as well as Silat...since I'm still sore from my seminar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and found a couple of interesting terminology pages 

Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Source:*
*http://www.geocities.com/jkdinstruct...ms.html?200625*​
*Adat* = To show respect.
*Akang* = Older brother.
*Ales* = Body evasion from Pamur Silat.
*Aliran* = School. Different from Sasaran which is the training area itself.
*Amerindo Silat* = A combination of silat styles but mostly Mustika Kweetang silat and taught in the U.S. by Guru James Ingram.
*Apa Khabar/Apak Khaba*r = Greeting: What's the news?
*Asideci Silat* = A Silat system created by Guru David Jennings and accepted by IPSI as an authentic silat system. Primarily of Balinese descent.
*Ayam* = Chicken
*Ayam Lawan* = Rooster Claw the name for the larger version of "kerambit".
*Ba Pak* = Father but also used to show respect for ones teacher. Usually shortened to Pak. For instance Pak Roedy, Pak Bruno, Pak Sean.
*Bagimana?* = How are you?
*Baik-baik sekali. Dan anda?* = Very fine. And you?
*Baju Melayu* = The Malaysian silat uniform.
*Bangau* = crane.
*Beladiri* = Self-Defense.
*Belakang* = back.
*Berbelah Bagi* = Half-hearted.
*Beset* = A block/check which is performed by moving the leg backwards. Often thought of as a rear sweep but that is a misnomer.
*Bintang* = Star.
*Biru* = Blue.
*Buah* = Fruit - In silat it is used to refer to applications or techniques found in the jurus.
*Bunga* = Flower - In silat it is used to refer to the artistic movements of the style and sometimes as fake Buah to mislead and opponent.
*Cabang* = Branch - In silat it is usually used in reference to a branch location of a given style and also as a weapon similar to the Japanese Sai with larger and wider spaced tines. Can also be used as a reference to certain Tankgapan.
*Cekik* = To strangle.
*Celurit* = Similar to a scythe or grass hook.
*Cepat* = fast.
*Cikalong* = A style of Silat from Java.
*Cikgu* = A teacher.
*Cimande* = A style of Silat from Java.
*Cinkrik* = A style of Silat from Java.
*Dalam* = Inside.
*Dapuan* = Front sweeping kick.
*Datuk Maha Raja Diraja* = King of Kings
*Debawa* = low.
*Delapan* = Eight.
*Depan* = Front, but in Gaja Putih and Jati Wisesa it is used to define the upward elbow strike.
*Depok* = When the rear leg steps in front of the front leg in a cross stance.
*Diri* = body.
*Dorong* = Impel; urge into being interested; motivate. In many Sumatran styles it is the name given to the straight punch.
*Dua* = Two
*Duduk* = Sitting with legs not crossed. Sometimes used for kneeling as well.
*Empat* = Four
*Enam* = Six
*Gaja Putih* = White Elephant Silat known for its excellent use of elbows at close range. From Java.
*Garak Garik* = Strategy that basically means for every action there is an appropriate counter.
*Garuda* = Bird. Sometimes used to describe an eagle.
*Gelek* = Turning into a cross stance. Weight either equal or mostly on the front leg.
*Genggam* = To grasp in the fist.
*Gerak* = To Move
*Gerakan Dua* = Vertical Movement.
*Gerakan Empat* = Inside Circle.
*Gerakan Lima* = Four Corners Slapping.
*Gerakan Satu* = Horizontal Gunting Movement.
*Gerakan Tiga* = Outside Circle.
*Gerakan* = Specific Movement. In Raja Sterlak these movements are used during the training of Bunga and stalking an opponent.
*Golok* = A type of machete.
*Gunting* = Scissors.
*Guru* = Teacher of many things. Can include spiritual training as well as fighting.
*Guru Bruno Cruicchi* = Garrote Larense and Raja Sterlak teacher from Caracas Venezuela
*Guru Muda* = New/Young Teacher
*Guru Roedy Wiranatakusumah* = Teacher of Jati Wisessa Silat.
*Guru Silek* = Teacher of Silat.
*Harimau* = Generally used to describe ground fighting in silat. Also a style of Silat that specializes in ground fighting to include: prone, sitting, kneeling and standing.
*Harimau Duduk* = Sitting Tiger. A kneeling posture of Pamur Silat
*Hijo* = Green.
*Hitam* = Black.
*Hormat* = Culturally acceptable behavior as defined by the culture itself.
*Hormat Saya* = Greeting: My Respects.
*Ibu* = Wife.
*Ikat* = A bandana worn in various ways depending on the area of Indonesia a person is from. Javanese generally where it with the pointed part of the bandana covering the neck and the knot tied on the forehead. Sumatrans generally where it with the point of the bandana covering the head.
*Ilmu* = Magic
*IPSI* = Nomenclature for the Indonesian Governing body of International Pencak Silat. Most U.S. practitioners and teachers do not belong to it.
*Jari* = Finger.
*Jari Dua Tunjal* = Two Finger Poke.
*Jari Tunjal* = Finger Poke.
*Jati Wisesa Silat* = A style of silat that is almost identical to Gaja Putih. The only difference is the inclusion of Panafersan.
*Jatuh* = Falling.
*Jurus* = Upper body patterns of movement mainly, although they can contain kicks and stepping methods as well.
Jurus Bintang = The 5 angles of attack: straight, from right side, from left side, downward and upward. Pencak Silat Serak uses a 9 angle system as does Hok Kuntao, although the angle numbers are different.
*Jurus Celurit* = Jurus that define the use and movements of the Celurit. See Celurit.
*Jurus Duduk* = Jurus that are done while sitting. Purpose it to isolate upper body defense. Usually used in beginning stages of training.
*Jurus Harimau* = Jurus of Harimau Silat or relating to Harimau movements within another style.
*Jurus Jati Wisesa *= Jurus of Jati Wisesa Silat.
*Jurus Kerambit* = Jurus that define the use and movements of the Kerambit. See Kerambit.
*Jurus Kombinasi* = A combination of jurus much like a kata or kuen.
*Jurus Pamur *= Jurus of Pamur Silat.
*Jurus Pisau* = Jurus that define the use and movements of the Pisau. See Pisau.
*Jurus Raja Sterlak* = Jurus of Raja Sterlak Silat.
*Jurus Tangan* = Jurus that are specific to empty hands.
*Jurus Tongkat* = Jurus that define the use and movements of the Tongkat. See Tongkat.
*Jurusan* = Two man set of attacks and counters based on the movements found in the jurus.
*Kabau/kerbau* = Waterbuffalo
*Kakak* = Older sister.
*Kaki* = leg/foot.
*Kaki Ayam* = Barefoot.
*kala* = Scorpion
*Kanan* = right.
*Kapala* = Head.
*Kebatinin *= Inner Self. In silat it is usually a reference to spiritual training sometimes including the use of Ilmu.
*Kembali* = You're Welcome.
*Kendang* = Musical Drum.
*Kendang Penca* = Music specifically for silat created mostly with kendang.
*Kendang Tarompet* = Music specifically for silat created mostly with Tarompet.
*Kerambit* = A small hand sickle originally intended for use as a tool to harvest rice and later converted into a weapon. Of Sumatran origin.
*Kilat* = Lightening.
*Kinjit* = Body throw usually using the elbow.
*Kiri* = left.
*Kucing* = cat.
*Kuda Kuda/Kudo Kudo* = Horse stance
*Kuda Kuda Tinggi* = High kuda kuda training. Mostly for offense.
*Kuda Kuda Menengah* = Medium height kuda kuda training. Mostly for defense.
*Kuda Kuda Rendah* = low kuda kuda training. Used mostly for ground fighting.
*Kujang* = A type of knife.
*Kumango* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Kunci* = To lock.
*Kunci Mati* = Dead lock. Putting a pesilat into a position where they are unable to continue.
*Kuncian* = Specific locks.
*Kuning* = Yellow.
*Langka* = Step, steps or stepping.
*Langka Bintang* = A two man drill where one person lies on the ground and the other uses various stepping methods to maneuver around the persons outspread limbs delivering knees, punches and elbows.
*Langka Empat Dalam* = Stepping method that is defined by the four corners of a square. Devised as an individual training method for the various stepping methods found in Raja Sterlak.
Langka Empat Luar = Stepping method that is defined by the four corners of a square but with four steps to each side of the square. Each corner uses Gelek/Depok to turn. Also to enter to the Langka Empat Dalam do so from the corner in an aggressive, larger step.
*Langka Empat Kembar* = Name for the double square of Langka Empat.
*Langka Empat Orang Dua* = Two man Langka Empat drill where opponents move in mirror like fashion around the Langka Empat Dalam. Can also be used to train hands, forearms, and Bunga.
*Langka Jalan* = Stepping method for walking on a straight line.
*Langka Silang* = Stepping method for learning how to turn in all four directions using a cross pattern.
*Langka Tiga* = Used in some styles. This stepping method represents the use of the three corners of a triangle.
*Latihan* = Any of the many drills that are used for training.
*Lawan* = Adversary or attacker.
*Lima* = Five.
*Lintau* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Luar* = Outside.
*Lutut* = Knee.
*Ma Ha Guru Abdul Muthalief* = Guru Cruicchi's teacher of Raja Sterlak and Selembam.
*Maaf* = Forgiveness.
*Macan* = Also Tiger.
*Macan tutul *= Panther
*Maha Guru* = Master Teacher
*Main Silek* = To play silek or silat. Equivalent to light sparring where the goal is to learn but not hurt your opponent.
*Main Terus Menerus* = Continuous silat play. More similar to sparring.
*Mande Muda* = A prominent family form of silat in the US which means "New Cimande". The late Pendekar Herman Suwanda was system head. Died in car crash September 2000. Oldest sister (Ibu Rita) is now the head of the Cabang.
*Mas* = Friend.
*Masukan* = Similar to Langka but used to teach bridging or entries in Pamur Silat.
*Masukan Kaki* = Term used to differentiate between leg entries and Masukan Tangan (hand entries) in Combat Silat.
*Masukan Tangan* = Hand entries of Combat Silat.
*Mati* = Dead. Used to describe the end of a technique or lock in silat.
*Mekar* = Rising.
*Melangkah* = The consideration of how to step.
*Merah* = Red.
*Minangkabau* = The most prominent people group of West Sumatra who are known for the low fighting styles. Raja Sterlak is related to one of the 10 major styles of the area.
*Monyet* = Monkey.
*Murid* = Student
*Murid Mati* = Dead student. A method of training where the training partner does not resist. One part of the statue drill.
*Naga* = Dragon
*Olah Raga* = Competition fighting.
*Pamur Silat* = A Madurese silat style.
*Pangianan Langka Empat Silat* = A Sumatran silat style.
*Papisau*<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 11.0pt"> = Knife hand strike.
*Pasan* = The name given to all welcoming postures of Pamur.
*Pauh* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Peci/Songkat* = The name for the velvet hat that is worn by silat practitioners.
*Pelan* = slow
*Pembasmian* = A series of methods in Pamur Silat that are designed to eradicate the opponent. Only used as a last resort.
*Pendekar* = A hero or great master of silat.
*Pentjak/Pencak* = The "artistic" side of silat. Beauty. See also Seni.
*Perhatian* = attention
*Pesilat* = Person who practices silat.
*Picut* = Flick.
*Pijak Baru* = Light step. Seeing with your feet in essence.
*Pisau* = Any type of straight blade Knife.
*Pitinggua* = "Crane Stance" with the raised foot in front of the supporting leg.
*Pukul* = To beat or hit.
*Pukulan Terus* = Straight Punch.
*Pukulan Terus Orang Dua* = Two man punching drill. 2 count with Gunting.
*Pukulan* = Usually used in reference to street fighting systems of silat and kuntao. However, it can mean a specific punch.
*Pukulan Tedung* = Cobra Fist
*Pukulan Tukul* = Hammer Fist
*Pukulan Macan tutul* = Panther Fist
*Pusaka/Pusako* = An heirloom or something of value. Usually old.
*Putar Kepala/Puter Kepala* = Head turning throw.
*Putih* = White
*Rahsia* = Secret.
*Raja* = A King.
*Rasa* = Feeling, emotion.
*Rencong* = A type of knife used by the Aceh people of Sumatra which is sometimes held between the toes.
Sakalipan Gaja Menlintang, Gaja Raba! = Sterlak motto meaning "An elephant gets in my way, I knock it down."
*Salam Hormat* = Greeting: Hello with respect.
*Sambut* = Similar to Buah. Basic applications of the jurus.
*Sapu* = To sweep.
*Sapuan* = A sweeping kick backward. Can be performed low but can also be done while standing.
*Sarung/Sarong* = A piece of fabric, usually batik cloth, that is worn around the waist or around the shoulder. It can be one tube shaped piece of fabric that is woven or a single piece of flat cloth. Can be used as a weapon but more commonly used as part of the Indonesian dress for both male and female. Related to Islamic prayer times and the need to be covered to the ankles during prayers.
*Sasaran* = Training area.
*Satu* = One
*Sekali lagi* = Do it again.
*Sikap* = Demeanour; attitude
*Selamat* = General greeting. Actually means safe.
*Selamat Datang* = Greeting: Welcome.
*Selamat Jalan* = Greeting: Goodbye.
*Selamat Malam* = Greeting: Goodnight.
*Selamat Pagi* = Greeting: Good morning.
*Sembilan* = Nine.
*Sempai Hati* = Having the heart to do something.
*Sempok* = A crossing step where the lead leg steps behind the rear leg, often into a sila position.
*Seni* = Art or skill.
*Senjata* = Weapons.
*Sepak Kadam* = Kick with sole of foot.
*Sepok* = To slap. To kick.
*Sepok Bundar Lompat* = Jumping Crescent Kick.
*Sepok Cakeng* = Roundhouse kick.
*Sepok Depan* = Front Kick.
*Sepok Depan Orang Dua* = Two man drill for front kick where one kicks and the other slaps the kick down then immediately kicks.
*Sepok Kaki Rusuk* = Edge of foot kick.
*Sepok Sodok* = Shovel kick.
*Sepok Tundik* = Intercepting kick.
*Sepuluh* = Ten.
*Sera* = Owl.
*Serak* = Hoarse throat.
*Sewar* = Sumatran knife that is narrow, has about a 10 inch blade with a slight curve and a handle that fits in the palm of your hand.
*Siku Datar* = Horizontal Elbow.
*Siku Jatuh* = Falling Elbow.
*Siku Mekar* = Rising Elbow.
*Siku/Sikut* = Elbow.
*Sikup* = Posture. Demeanor, attitude.
*Sila/Silo* = Sitting cross legged.
*Silahkan tolong* = Please help.
*Silat Macan* = Also, another tiger style of silat. Mostly upright.
*Silat Monyet* = Monkey style silat. AKA Pamonyet.
*Silat Tempuran* = The Indonesian term for Combat Silat. Primary systems of input are Pamur, Hok Kuntao and Sterlak.
Silat Serak = The name of a Javanese Silat style prominent in the U.S. and brought by Dutch-Indonesians.
Silat Syahbandar = A style of silat that uses a shuffling motion but contains no langka per-say. Moves close to opponent by shuffling feet but without taking a "step".
*Silat Tapak Suci* = A style of silat.
*Silek Baru* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Silek Tuo* = A style of silat from Sumatra.
*Silek/Silat* = Fighting. Often used by itself to describe certain indigenous styles of martial arts from Malaysia, Indonesia, Borneo, Phillipines, Cambodia, Thailand, Laos, etc. The addition of the term Pencak is recent. Only within the last 50 years or so was that term used by IPSI.
*Sitaralak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Slaverse* = Term Guru Cruicchi uses to describe the Jurus Kombinasi of Raja Sterlak.
*Sterlak* = No known meaning even by the Indonesians. Could have been derived from the Dutch Staart Lag meaning "to render below".
*Stralak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Sumatra* = Island of origin for Sterlak Silat.
*Sumpah* = Oath, solemn promise.
*Sumpit* = To shoot with a blow-pipe
*Sumpitan* = Blow-pipe
*Syahbandar* = Harbour-master.
*Tanaga Dalam* = Inner Force. Can be thought of a persons will but other mystical ideas are also attached to this term. Similar in idea to Chi or Ki.
*Tangan* = arm/hand.
*Tangkap* = To catch. Used in reference to grabbing a punch. In Jati Wisesa it is called Daywak.
*Tangkapan* = The locking techniques of Silat Pamur.
*Tapak* = Palm.
*Tarompet* = Musical Horn.
*Tedung* = Cobra.
*Tendangan* = Kick.
*Terima Kasih* = Thank you.
*Terlak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Tiga* = Three.
*Timbilan* = Term used for the throws and takedowns of Pamur Silat.
*Tinggi* = high
*Tiralak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Tongkat* = A pole or staff.
*Tralak* = Another way of saying Sterlak.
*Tujuh* = Seven.
*Tulup* = Blow Dart Gun.
*Ular* = Snake.
*Ular sawa* = Python
*Ular Sendok* = Another name for Cobra.
__________________


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 25, 2006)

Good info, Carol! 



			
				Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> *Sarung/Sarong* = A piece of fabric, usually batik cloth, that is worn around the waist or around the shoulder. It can be one tube shaped piece of fabric that is woven or a single piece of flat cloth. Can be used as a weapon but more commonly used as part of the Indonesian dress for both male and female. Related to Islamic prayer times and the need to be covered to the ankles during prayers.



Heh, It's a good thing I'm not Islamic, since my Sarong comes about 1/2 way down my quad.


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2006)

OUMoose said:


> Good info, Carol!
> 
> [/color]
> Heh, It's a good thing I'm not Islamic, since my Sarong comes about 1/2 way down my quad.


 
The sarongs we use in class aren't even that big.  One doesn't have to be Muslim to wear them either


----------



## Antara (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, this is an old thread, but allow me to post several correction.


*Ibu* is not "wife", it is "mother", and it has the same features as "Bapak" (see Bapak). Note that Bapak and Ibu are not only used to address teacher, but to anybody you respect.
*Mas* is not "friend", it is Javanese for "Older Brother". Also used to address male colleagues whose age are not much greater than yourself (or use "Bapak" instead)
*Kakak* is not only "older sister". It can be use for either older sister or older brother.
*Ilmu* is not magic per se. It is literally "knowledge" (derived from arabic, ilm), hence "Ilmu Silat" is translated to "knowledge of silat". However, it is common practice within silat community to use "ilmu" in place of "magical power". It implies "secret knowledge".
Salam hormat,


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks very much for the clarifications.

It is helpful to hear the input from people with native experience


----------



## Hawke (Apr 10, 2010)

This is a helpful thread I return to over and over.


----------



## hzulkar (Jul 12, 2010)

Some corrections and Malaysian meaning to the words in terms of silat, same words but used differently. Some I'm not sure because of the spelling.

*Baju Melayu* = The Malaysian silat uniform./ This is used for special occasions such as weddings, or when going to the mosque and not just for silat
*Berbelah Bagi* = Unsure or undecided
*Diri* = also means self. Berdiri means to stand. Diri sendiri means myself
*Ikat = *to tie as in tying a knot or tying a headgear
*Mekar* = to bloom, as in a flowers bloom.
*Latihan* = simply means training
*Melangkah* = footwork, a very important aspect for certain silat styles
*Sambut* = to receive, when you attack is to give and the partner will then receive (sambut)  your punch by blocking or whatever that he wants to do
*Tarompet* = This is actually Trumpet.

Also, the use of sarong is many. For prayers it has to extend below the knees, not to the ankles. Also can be worn with the Baju Melayu and can be above the knees just as long as you are wearing the malay long pants underneath it


----------

